# Early birthday present. Couldn't be happier!



## kellis (Mar 5, 2015)

My husband got me an early birthday present last night! Her name is Zelda. Is there a community that I can get advice for conures?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...congrat's, what a beauty. There are quite a few folk's here with conures, have you checked out talk parrot's...

TalkParrots.com Home - Parrot Information, Articles, Discussion and Photos

I moved your thread to our other birds forum for our conure folk's to join in...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's about the best birthday present any bird lover could ever receive, congrats on your new little friend! Zelda is a real cutie! :b-day:arty: 
There are also quite a few members here that have conures and will also be able to help you out. 
I'd also love to hear more about Zelda, best of luck with her!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Zelda is gorgeous and I am totally jealous , lol*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh congratz to your new yellow-sided green cheek! She's very pretty with such prominent red. They are very intelligent and amusing birds like their bigger macaw cousins, so you'll really enjoy her company for many years


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie pie he is!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Zelda is a gorgeous little girl!
Congratulations on your new friend and kudos to your husband for choosing such a GREAT Birthday gift!*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Zelda is gorgeous, and I love her name. It's perfect for her. Happy Birthday! What a great present!


----------



## kellis (Mar 5, 2015)

She is a little nibbler. Something I am going to have to correct soon. She likes my jewelry and my nails. She hasn't learned to step up yet, she bites when I stick my fingers in the cage, but she climbs out and flies to the couch for cuddles all the time. 

Jedi, Storm Trooper and Bumblebee chirp at her and she lets out loud screams so I've had to separate them today. So far I've tried banana, mango, broccoli, snap peas and she loves them all.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition! She's gorgeous (she is a she, I suppose the gender has been verified...) 
Conures are a joy to have around and I can see she's already "queen of the house".
Having one of my own, I can tell you that they are quite smart and playful and love to snuggle and to ride on your shoulder. They can learn to say quite a few words and use them in context... They are usually not scared to try new foods.
As far as liking jewellery, mine has managed to break my gold bracelet and is still learning to stay away from my earrings...! He's also very quick in removing hair pins...
P.S.: gender has not been verified


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow that's the best birthday present ever!! Zelda is gorgeous!! and I want to hear more about her! Congrats on her!!


----------

